# "What Are You Listening To?" Thread



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

Post what songs have been stuck in your head or what you are currently listening to... Update this thread as much as you'd like. Include artist names and titles. A video too, if there is one. Let's Go!

Chris Brown ft. Busta Rhymes, Lil' Wayne - "Look At Me Now"





Chris Brown ft. Tyga - "Holla At Me"





Edward Maya & Vika Jigulina - "Stereo Love"





Stromae's "Alors On Danse" (Remix) by Kanye West ft. Gilbere Forte





City and Colour - Comin' Home





Jay Electronica - "Exhibit A" 





*Can you post videos on PC.com?


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

Crystal Castle ft. Robert Smith of The Cure -- "Not In Love"


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

*William Fitzsimmons' "Everything Has Changed," Ray LaMontagne's "You Are The Best...*


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been listening to semi-abstract music with a certain fragile/powerful subdued/intense chaotic, slightly insane-sounding vocal quality that is hard to describe without just showing you what I mean. 

Here are some examples:

























 Sorry about the sound quality on the last one. The version I have on my mp3 player is much better.



Anyhow, I've been seeking out everything I can find that has this feel to it. PM me if you have any suggestions for things I may not have discovered yet. It gets me in touch with my __FP-ness.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

This is quite a bit different than the recorded version, and I really like what he did with it...


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

This thread will make my computer go so slow...


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/208-what-song-you-listening-now.html

:mellow:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think this thread is more for listening trends, more about what musical mood we are in, where the other is for specific songs as we are listening to them, in the moment.


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

*Heather Hedley's "Your Song" (Cover)*



snail said:


> I think this thread is more for listening trends, more about what musical mood we are in, where the other is for specific songs as we are listening to them, in the moment.


Bingo...





This performance moves me. I'm in love with this woman. (lol)

Here's another of her with main man Andrea Bocelli... love it.




Mind you, other singers have done this duet with him and she's hands down the best one--better than Celine Dion, Christina Aguilera, or whoever else...


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

*Prince EA Freestyle*


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

Major Lazer ft. Nina Sky -- "Keep It Goin' Louder"





NASA ft. Kanye West -- "Gifted"


----------



## tawainainootoko (Apr 26, 2010)

sampling the Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra recording of Gustav Mahler's Symphony Nr.4 in G (major):





 (begins at 2:08 or 2:09)


----------



## Lending (Aug 15, 2009)

Yo, second thought, though this is about mood and music, might as well merge these posts with the main "What Are You Listening To Now?" thread. Here's some stuff...

Passion Pit


----------



## RocketMikari (Feb 14, 2011)

my computer reading fanfiction to me


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Peter Tosh: Lessons in My Life


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Zebra - Beach house

working on adding video :mellow:


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

LittleHawk said:


> Zebra - Beach house
> 
> working on adding video :mellow:


@LittleHawk
Just post the Youtube Link, btw I love that song :tongue:






and now for what I'm listening to..


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

Thankyou! I was trying to figure out where to put the embed code :3

I used to be a mega nightwish groupie years ago too haha


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

1) This Song has described my general sentiments since early childhood:






2)....Which got me into a bit of trouble here and there..lol:






3)Two of my favs:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

LittleHawk said:


> Thankyou! I was trying to figure out where to put the embed code :3
> 
> I used to be a mega nightwish groupie years ago too haha


lol I wouldn't consider a groupie, but they're not really my favorite band anyways.. meh

ok I'm listening to this


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Kid (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Until a week ago I was listening to whatever was coming from my wall. Fortunately the guy in the next room likes listening to a German station playing English/American music from the 70s sometimes interupted by 80s music. Know most of the songs!
Now that I've got a note-book I listen to music-videos from You Tube.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

Mostly Dubstep and DnB...


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## bloomedmoon (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Paganini...


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

_the me that you know
he doesn't come around much
that part of me
isn't here anymore_


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

UK Hip-Hop. 

Lowkey, Skinnyman, Dan Le Sac vs Scroobius....


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

This atm





but it was this


----------



## VisceraEyes (Oct 29, 2010)

The new The Human Abstract CD. <3


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Música Urbana- Legião Urbana


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

How many of these threads are there?


----------

